
Show HN: Create beautiful and modern about pages for just about anything - qabilzahari
https://oneprofile.info
======
w3clan
Sounds like

\- About.me

\- FreelancerCV.com

~~~
qabilzahari
Yeap, mine's an alternative to those, with slightly different features.

Check out my personal page built with oneprofile.info
[https://oneprofile.info/iam/yusuf](https://oneprofile.info/iam/yusuf)

